# How long can guppy fry go without food?



## BullDog

I know adults can go 5 days without food no problem, but I've got some guppy fry right now, and I'm wondering how long they can last without food?

They're no bigger than 1 cm long, and they're in sort of a home made in-tank container.

I'll be away for about a week, and I'm getting someone I trust to feed the fish once or twice while I'm away. Will just one or two feedings in the week be OK for the fry?


----------



## Scholz

I'm going to say yes... fish even fry can go a long time without food. Most likey any food you put in there that would last ( Daphina, vingar eels, fairy shrimp, etc... ) they would just gorge on anyway. And then have nothing. They will be fine with a couple feedings. their growth might not be as fast! But they'll be fine.


----------



## BullDog

Great, thanks


----------



## plantedinvertz

I nev er fed my guppy fry since the parentgs always get at the food first but mine eat by picking on the plants and ornaments.


----------

